# Finishing in Smoker vs. Oven



## BBQlover81 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,
When I smoke, the meat typically spends the last few hours wrapped in foil on the smoker. Given that this would mean that at this stage it is not benefiting from the smoke for flavor, but rather just for heat, I'm wondering if it would make more sense to just throw it in the oven instead for this final stage.

So I have 2 questions:
-operating the oven seems that it would be cheaper than running the smoker, but I wanted to confirm this. I use a Traeger smoker (with Traeger pellets). Has anyone done a comparison?
-any disadvantages of finishing in oven instead of smoker

Apart from cost, another advantage of finishing in the oven would be more stable temperature.

Thanks!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 4, 2018)

I often do that, be it outside conditions or for speed, etc.  Last brisket I did, I browned it on my grill (almost caught the back porch on fire, lol!), 10 minutes per side, then put in an aluminum pan and baked in the oven at 270° for 5 hours, then 500° for 45 minutes.  Chilled overnight, then warmed it up for 3 hours at 350° and off to the party at my son's house, aluminum foil over the aluminum pan for my son to carry in.  Done it with turkeys, too; smoke for 4 hours in the smokehouse until they reach 135°, then into the oven until 160°.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2018)

Short answer, "Once it's foiled it's not getting any smoke anyways."
Long answer, "The meat is only going to take on smoke for the first couple of hours or up to 140° +/- and while the surface is moist.

After that it is primarily the Malliard Reaction.
So oven or smoker, no real difference there in the way you're doing it.

As for stable temps, anything within 10°-15° on either side of wherever you're smoker settles is just fine. So if you're looking to set your smoker somewhere between 225° and it settles on 238°, let it ride.
It's those BIG fluctuations that matter.
Those are the ones that might leave you with overdone meat if you don't catch it.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 4, 2018)

Given that the OP is using a pellet grill, I'd finish in the oven and save the fuel.


----------



## bregent (Oct 4, 2018)

BBQlover81 said:


> -operating the oven seems that it would be cheaper than running the smoker, but I wanted to confirm this. I use a Traeger smoker (with Traeger pellets). Has anyone done a comparison?



That would depend on what your cost is for pellets and your cost for oven fuel. For me, with an electric oven and high electric rates, pellets are less expensive.


----------



## BBQlover81 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ah, I guess I'll need to do the math to compare electricity vs. pellet cost


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm not sure what the heat source is for your oven, but the temp swings may be greater, the same or less then your smoker. For me I like to relax and enjoy the outside weather when smoking. In my part of the world the seasons are short so I have to take advantage of the weather when I can. So I only go with the oven when I absolutely have to. Granted once foiled - the meat won't take on any more smoke, but I also like to set the bark or finish whatever I'm smoking post foil on the smoker. For me it just it just adds that finishing touch that can't be reproduced in the oven. 

Chris


----------



## cooker613 (Oct 4, 2018)

Only possiable downside of oven, is your kitchen will smell of smoke and bbq. Personally, I’m good with that, but I’ve heard some wives might object


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 4, 2018)

I can only compare it to my experience with 3,2,1 ribs.

3 hours of smoke gives that wonderful smoky goodness. Step 1 done.
2 hours of foiled heat cooks the package through. Deepening the cooking into the meat to the bones.
1 hour unwrapped, to me, finished the outside and set the "bark". A perfect dryness and texture.

It was all done in the MES 30, so comparatively, an electric oven.
But I only "dirtied" a single appliance.

Personally, _I see nothing wrong_ with finishing in the oven if you would like to. 
And something to note is the wonderful aroma it would fill your home with. :rolleyes:

(I will admit, I'm a solar power producer. So it tends to make me want to use up my excesses. And had some bearing on me wanting my MES. Over other types.)


----------



## BBQlover81 (Oct 4, 2018)

Haha thats a good point about the smell inside... I think the smell from the outdoor smoker is already pushing my wife;s limit.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 4, 2018)

BBQlover81 said:


> Haha thats a good point about the smell inside... I think the smell from the outdoor smoker is already pushing my wife;s limit.



Yeah, what the heck is up with that?
Same thing here. They turn their noses up to our smoked fare.

You can lead a horse to water,
But you can't make them think.

My dog loves my smoked meats.
I think he has more taste in fine cuisine than my wife does.....


----------



## mike243 (Oct 6, 2018)

Wife cant tolerate a heavy smoke any more and i miss it but will take what i can get , the pellet grill gives a lite smoke that I could help out some but then the complaining would start and back to the gas grill,it actually grills a great steak when set at about 425 after 20 minutes of smoke


----------

